
In U.S., Perceived Need for Third Party Reaches New High - DocFeind
http://www.gallup.com/poll/165392/perceived-need-third-party-reaches-new-high.aspx
======
memracom
So what are you waiting for? Gather your friends together and start a new
political party. Don't worry about whether or not you will ultimately succeed
or whether your party is big enough. Just get organized and adopt a platform
that is open to compromise, and is ready for merger with some other party. If
enough people do this, and then negotiate a merger with other small parties,
the sum total of all these efforts merged together will be big enough to mount
a serious challenge in state and federal elections.

Just remember, that the goal of doing this is not to get your opinions
enshrined in laws, but to negotiate and compromise and build a party that is
large enough, inclusive enough and has enough heart, that it can represent a
majority of the American people. Only such a party can beat the elephant and
the donkey at their old game. You need an octopus party that has many arms and
which brings together many interest groups.

But most importantly, you need to do this now. Get some friends together,
organize some meetings, and ask everyone why they would not join a political
party that stands for compromise, inclusion, and a big heart.

------
memracom
Oh, and there are some simple guides to forming a new political party out
there on the Internet such as this one.

[http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_start_a_new_political_p...](http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_start_a_new_political_party_in_the_United_States)

Just don't go into it with a big head, delusions of grandeur, and a goal of
winning. This will not work unless thousands of people form small local
parties, then negotiate with other small parties to find common ground and
merge into fewer larger parties. In the process, everything will change, and
the people involved will exercise their compromise and negotiating muscles so
much, that they are unlikely to hold the same opinions that they started out
with. But that is how political movements are formed and that is how a real
democratic party works.

Charismatic leaders are an interesting short cut, but historically that route
seems to always lead to tears in the end.

P.S. also read some of Saul Alinsky's books.

------
a3n
You don't need to start a new party to start undermining the Repugnicrats. At
every election, vote any existing 3rd party. If you want a _new_ party, go
ahead and do whatever that takes, but while that's going on, vote anything but
Dem or Rep.

 _If_ you're dissatisfied, it's much better to vote against the two parties,
which counts (however small), rather than not vote which concentrates their
apparent approval.

Dilute.

